# Where does that aerial cable go?



## trumper (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all, can anyone advise me on the following:
I have a 2004 Swift Sundance 630L and above the low level shelf next to the sink and habitation door I have 2x13 amp power sockets and a TV aerial socket with 12v feed. 
Having removed the TV socket I can see the TV point is prewired with a grey cable away into the van somewhere but for the life of me I cannot find the other end. I looked in the obvious place ie: wardrobe but nothing seen there. The van appears never to have had an external aerial before and if I could find the other end of this cable and its near the roof somewhere I would like use it to neatly connect a roof mounted aerial.
Does anyone have any idea of the run for this cable which I assume is a factory fit?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

trumper said:


> Hi all, can anyone advise me on the following:
> I have a 2004 Swift Sundance 630L and above the low level shelf next to the sink and habitation door I have 2x13 amp power sockets and a TV aerial socket with 12v feed.
> Having removed the TV socket I can see the TV point is prewired with a grey cable away into the van somewhere but for the life of me I cannot find the other end. I looked in the obvious place ie: wardrobe but nothing seen there. The van appears never to have had an external aerial before and if I could find the other end of this cable and its near the roof somewhere I would like use it to neatly connect a roof mounted aerial.
> Does anyone have any idea of the run for this cable which I assume is a factory fit?


It could lead to an outside cable connection.
Useful if you mount an aerial on a pole on the rear ladder or using a CC site.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

It might not run anywhere. On my Sundance, this bit was pre-wired as you describe, awaiting the addition of extra wiring from a roof mounted aeriel, or in my case an external connector on the side of the van. The grey lead you mention, in my case, wasn't connected to anything. It had a co-ax connector on it, presumably for connection to a booster. Up there somewhere, you will probably find a 12 volt supply, also intended for a booster. I accessed all this by removing the panelling above the sockets.

Rick


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the other end of my co-axe cable is connected to one of these see here
chapter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Trumper

We have checked the specification and the co-ax lead on the rear socket is 3m in length. Allowing flexibility in the positioning of an aerial and its connection box. Similarly at the top of the cocktail cabinet is an aerial power supply ( a jack plug suitahble for a status aerial)which has a lead length of 1.5m

From the back of the socket the co-ax will route towards the entrance door and up toward the roof within the furniture. The end of the cable should be behind the false panel in the upper right hand side of that piece of furniture.

Hope this is helpful and makes sense

Regards

Kath


----------



## trumper (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks to all those who suggested answers, top prize was won by Kath. I removed the panel in the top of the cocktail cabinet and this was indeed where the lead went and the bonus was the 12v power jack. Excellent!

Thanks Swift for monitoring this site and providing such excellent advice.


----------

